# The Last Little Eddie Update ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm very sorry to report to all that Little Eddie passed away last
night in his sleep. I am way beyond myself over this as he seemed
just fine yesterday. Sadly, he was quite dead this morning. I did
expect this outcome eventually, but not this soon. I am devastated.

Little Eddie's "family" had him safely surrounded and were looking
out for him .. so very sad and tragic to see. So .. now only one blind
one who is still surrounded by Little Eddie's friends.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

I'm so sorry to hear about poor Little Eddie. What a terrible shock for you to find him this morning. What a bittersweet thing to hear that his "family" was looking out for him even at the end. Heartwarming but heartbreaking as well.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm so very sorry to hear about poor Eddie, he really seemed to be coming around in your good care. How unexpected (to me) and sad


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh sheeeeeesh...

I am so sorry to hear this.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear the news about Eddie, I guess the little one just couldn't recover from the health crisis and treatment received prior to your care.

Thank you for letting us know.

Sending you comforting thoughts and a BIG GROUP hug from all of us.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

And from Unie and me.

Pidgey


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you everyone. Little Eddie is sorely missed by me and his little family.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry,
Sure is hard losing one of those little "bright lights" that bring us such warmth and joy, isn't it. At least you gave this little bird the chance to go when he chose, and an untortured death. Can't you imagine him flying right to you, hale and hearty when he sees you again. Oh, my word, I cry every time I read about that "Rainbow Bridge". 
Daryl


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear about your little Eddie passing away. I know how you feel as I boo-hooed myself when I saw that a pigeon had died when it was hit by a car. Made me angry too because I've seen people race towards pigeons trying to run them over and that's probably what had happened to this one. I remember that day when I saw feathers all over the parking lot and a small pool of blood. That poor pigeon. I've never forgotten it.

Why do people have to be so cruel? 

If you don't like an animal - fine, just ignore it if it's not bothering you but don't kill it just for the sake of getting it out of your sight.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Terry.

I just went back and pulled up the last pictures you posted that showed Eddie. He was a lovely duck and I am so sorry that he passed away.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Maggie .. Little Eddie was such a special little being and much loved by me and his little feathered friends.

Terry


----------

